

Confessio – Confess from your iPhone (you can even purchase an indulgence) - Masat
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confessio/id929253617

======
android4all
That already exists for 3 years: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confession-
roman-catholic/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/confession-roman-
catholic/id416019676?mt=8)

Is the indulgence thing enough? I don't think so.

------
pedroche
The cross to unlock is nice and the in-app is creative. Do you have any sales?

~~~
Masat
None so far (it was released yesterday). Downloads are also pretty low.

